# 5 LBs of Prodiamine 65 will last me 16 years! Any 1 LB sources?



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I only need 5 ounces dry mix per year for my 9000 sq. ft. lawn.
Does anyone sell it in something other than a 5 pound $68 jug?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Check this thread out.....

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1274


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It will cost you $4.25 /yr if you buy the 5lb jug. Amazing how inexpensive it is and the big effect it has on a lawn.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I do wonder at year ten or so with the same jug of the products actual efficacy at that point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is dry and in the jug, i think the degradation would be very low.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wonder if there's any actual studies out there on that?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I saw this thread on ATY https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=5901. OP says they emailed syngenta and it will last at least 3 years if stored well. Not sure if that's just them being overly cautious or what. 3 years doesn't seem all that long. Although they did say at least 3 years so obviously could be more.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Just an fyi



Mightyquinn said:


> Just FYI for everyone reading, I contacted the manufacturer of the Prodiamine WDG last year about shelf life and they told me that as long as it's kept between 32-105F it does NOT have a shelf life :thumbup:
> 
> Quali-Pro product shelf life


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

A 5 pound jug with free shipping comes out $13.60/pound. 
If a person subdivides to 1 pound bags and ships USPS Small Box flat rate, if comes out $21.50/pound.
I see there is a guy on eBay selling 12 ounce bags shipping w/First Class for $29 total, which is reasonable for him given the ebay and Paypal fees he has to cover. Still, virtually no profit to be had doing that.

This suggests it might be smarter to just buy 5 pounds and do a few neighbor's yards each year as an act of kindness.

​


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I bought a jug an sold some. The cost of flat rate shipping is the killer. I have had a few people want just a few ounces I generally try to explain to them the cost of shipping is more than the product. I have been getting $25 a pound which definitely isn't what I would call a profit since you have to package it and your time is worth something.


----------

